# Can't decide



## Xiammes (Apr 13, 2014)

About to have around $500 spending money, thinking about starting my gaming pc build with it, however I have the option of getting a PS4 20% off including accessories and games. I can't really make up my mind, one day I am thinking I'm just going to do a PC build, the other day I am thinking getting the ps4 that cheap will be worth it.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

500$ is only going to net you a medium range PC. Either go full master race or take the PS4 imo.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

I used to be a solely console gamer and the one thing that's good about consoles is the stability. Like, I was sitting here worrying if I would be able to run Dark Souls II on my craptop and you, usually, don't have to worry about that with a console.

But overall, my experience on PC has been better. The games look significantly better - even on low settings you can see an improvement on some games. The modding community for games like Skyrim and Dragon Age make the entire experience like something completely different.

I feel kind of ignorant for having never done it before.

I'm not sure what kind of PC stuff you can get with $500, other people here or even in the tech section would be better judges of that but I'm assuming you can get something pretty decent at least and in that case I would say you're better off getting the PC.

Consoles are only gonna go down in price.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

Naruto said:


> 500$ is only going to net you a medium range PC. Either go full master race or take the PS4 imo.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

krory said:


>



That was an amazing movie. Memento.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 13, 2014)

Naruto said:


> 500$ is only going to net you a medium range PC. Either go full master race or take the PS4 imo.



Thats what I am thinking, I plan on upgrading the PC but it will be a incredible slow process. Like taking the bus to save money for it.

My back log is big enough that the drought of games right now for PS4 isn't a problem, I just won't have a chance till Winter to get enough money to be able to afford anything big.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 13, 2014)

PC.

Just imagine how many games you can get from the Steam sales.

Unless you're really into JRPG's, PC has everything.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm the biggest PC fan in this forum, and I'm telling you 500 bucks for a computer tower PLUS peripherals is not enough for a vastly superior experience than what you'd get on a current generation console. If you were willing to invest more then I'd say obviously go for it, as PCs are quite simply superior machines.

A decent graphics card alone will cost you 250 bucks at least. If you decide to get a good monitor you'll blow another 150 there. Another 100 on a mobo. Oh look there goes your budget and you don't even have a cpu/psu/hdd/case/keyboard/mouse/speakers.

You can build a budget PC on 500 dollars, but in my opinion it's not worth it.

If you're not truly going all out, then what the heck is the point? Might as well save yourself some headaches and stick with consoles.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I'm the biggest PC fan in this forum, and I'm telling you 500 bucks for a computer tower PLUS peripherals is not enough for a vastly superior experience than what you'd get on a current generation console. If you were willing to invest more then I'd say obviously go for it, as PCs are quite simply superior machines.
> 
> A decent graphics card alone will cost you 250 bucks at least. If you decide to get a good monitor you'll blow another 150 there. Another 100 on a mobo. Oh look there goes your budget and you don't even have a cpu/psu/hdd/case/keyboard/mouse/speakers.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but - and I mean no offense - you are also very elite when it comes to PC. Like, 60FPS or bust and shit. As someone who was an entirely console gamer until this past Christmas, even at 20-something FPS I still feel like I'm getting a better experience than I did from my 360. If OP can handle that then it still might be worth it to him.

I mean I know he's going next-gen and all but when it comes down to it, why spend the money at all? Shit, he should hold on to the 500 and add to it as he can instead of just throwing it away on a console that would be rendered like 80% obsolete with a good PC.

If that's an option for you of course, OP.

I mean ultimately, the PC is going to be the better option and I think even Naruto here is saying if you had more funding for it it would be better, so to throw it away on the PS4 is just going to shoot you in the foot for any future PC thing. That's just money you're gonna have to get back up again and then some if you go PC.

Just my two cents, though, I'm no expert on this.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 13, 2014)

> I mean I know he's going next-gen and all but when it comes down to it, why spend the money at all? Shit, he should hold on to the 500 and add to it as he can instead of just throwing it away on a console that would be rendered like 80% obsolete with a good PC.



You can't be poor and save money, I've learned this lesson to many times.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> You can't be poor and save money, I've learned this lesson to many times.



This is true as fuck. Everyone tells me to save my money for like the Summer or Winter Steam Sales and it's like... "But... but, The Wolf Among Us and The Walking Dead Season 2 for 26 dollars jointly! " and then I go and blow it. I was even trying to save this money for Dark Souls II but my brain is like, "LOL NOPE BUY GAMES NOW BEFORE YOU NEED TO SPEND THAT SHIT ON FOOD OR SOMETHIN'."

That money is going out of the fucking window one way or the other.

Okay, you spoke to the poverty-stricken gamer in me, go for the PS4 then.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 13, 2014)

Its like people have some kind of money radar and they do anything to get what you have. Last time I saved up for a gaming pc, time warner sent someone to disconnect my service on the day that I paid it. Needless to say there wasn't shit I could do about it and had to pay a $400 to reconnect.

I've never successfully saved more then $200.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

Some folks, unfortunately, just get proper-fucked. 'tis life and a load of shit.


----------



## Lance (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a 360, Xbox one and a fairly decent PC.

If had to give my opinion, I would say go for PC. Even if you get a medium built, with decent processor and about 8 GB of RAM, you should be able to run most games fairly well.

For PC there are always perks of better gaming community with mods and stuff. For PC, even if you don't spend $60 per big ticket item, there are plenty of games that will provide you with fun. Steam always has sales like crazy. Then there is Origin too. My buddie got BF4 for about $20. This kind of deals would be impossible for Console.

At the end of the day, the difference in price for the games themselves will speed up your process of saving money to upgrade your PC later.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 13, 2014)

Every day that passes by consoles feel more and more like a rip off. Expensive controllers, pricey games, high buy in price, payed online, extra doodads like cameras and shit.... Memory costs....

Go PC.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 13, 2014)

Have some patience and go full master race. At the very least, you'll have access to content which will never see the light of day on contemporary consoles.


*Spoiler*: _Watch these (if you haven't already)_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4I64oHN7oY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2f-kTZrrsg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL9_BIENLH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Atlas (Apr 13, 2014)

Once you go PC, it's hard as fuck to go back to consoles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 13, 2014)

Shit no reason to buy a PC for graphics unless you're looking to play Watch Dogs lol/

Just get the PC no point in getting console.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 13, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I'm the biggest PC fan in this forum, and I'm telling you 500 bucks for a computer tower PLUS peripherals is not enough for a vastly superior experience than what you'd get on a current generation console. If you were willing to invest more then I'd say obviously go for it, as PCs are quite simply superior machines.
> 
> A decent graphics card alone will cost you 250 bucks at least. If you decide to get a good monitor you'll blow another 150 there. Another 100 on a mobo. Oh look there goes your budget and you don't even have a cpu/psu/hdd/case/keyboard/mouse/speakers.
> 
> ...



Consoles save no headaches these days and are hella expensive.
Serioously dont even fuck with a console unless you want certain japanese games. And Japan is just going crazy for mobiles and handhelds now. Console output is either severely depreciated or its on the PC>


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2014)

with only 500 just buy a PS4 or wait till you get more money

I just bought a 455 dollar PC and it wasn't really worth it

should have waited until I acquired at least 800

would have had a better processor and a decent gpu

which I'm planning on rectifying anyway


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 13, 2014)

Get a PS4. As much as I am a PC "elitist", I know that you have to drop considerable more bucks to get an experience superior to console experience (visual-wise). 500$ is not enough. If you had 1k$, you could build a PC that overpowers XboxOne and possibly PS4, but you don't.

If you can get over the fact your games won't look as good as on new-gen consoles, you could buy a PC, but wait until you have around 750$ and do your research. 

Another problem is that there still aren't great many worthwhile games on PS4. Maybe hold your cash for now? Get a second-wave PS4, with hardware improvements? How long did it take for the PS3 to get a second wave? Anyone remembers? 

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2014)

Unless you can get more money for the PC, just get a PS4. For $500 it's not really worth it to get a PC, for reasons other people have stated.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2014)

Buy a Ps4. A 500$ pc just wouldnt cut it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 13, 2014)

Isnt he just starting out on building one?

500$ should cover initial quo and then he puts more into the investment. 

PS4 wont have anything PC doesnt that's really good till 2015 at least imo ( besides Infamous, Killzone, a bunch of indies what's the mate gonna be playing? Shit not even the witcher is out till next cycle. So what? Watch Dogs and Destiny? Well Watch Dogs maybe, PC requirements are seriously crazy lol.)


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 13, 2014)

My PC is the cheapest, best one I could make about a year ago and it still cost about $800 total. It can run most things on high without much of a problem but the graphics card could still be a hell of a lot better. I built it from scratch including the case, power supply, etc. so you won't get a pre-made computer that comes close to mine for less than $800. And it's just _barely_ high end. If you're lucky, some of the parts have gone down in price in the last year (maybe the graphics card), or you can find better deals online, but I highly doubt you'll get a PC that can run games as well as a PS4 can for only $500. It's not even about the parts at that price. You'd be in an awkward state where maybe your specs are technically better than the PS4's but the console version is just better optimized.

It really depends on the games you want though. If you think that some of the PS4 exclusives interest you at all, might as well go for it. If not, maybe save up a bit more and get a good PC. (Don't forget about the costs of monitors, keyboards, etc. if you don't have decent ones already. That put my overall cost closer to $1000)


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2014)

I know that several people have mentioned that $500 isn't enough for an experience that is vastly superior to current-gen consoles but that really only comes to visuals in my opinion.  Yes, the visuals are an important aspect of what makes PCs a better experience than consoles but there is more to what makes PCs a better experience such as mods for games.  Mods can make a world of a difference when it comes to the enjoyability of games.  The sole reason that I've played Counter-Strike: Source for over 3200 hours is entirely because of the mods/custom maps such as Zombie Escape.  There's also the massive library of great games to consider from old classics such as Red Alert 2 to Eve Online. 

It really depends on what Xiammes wants, if he desires great visuals for the newer games then a PS4 would serve him well.  If he doesn't mind not having a great visual experience and is more interested in the games on PC then a PC might be best even if it is a $500 PC.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 13, 2014)

Dream said:


> I know that several people have mentioned that $500 isn't enough for an experience that is vastly superior to current-gen consoles but that really only comes to visuals in my opinion.  Yes, the visuals are an important aspect of what makes PCs a better experience than consoles but there is more to what makes PCs a better experience such as mods for games.  Mods can make a world of a difference when it comes to the enjoyability of games.  The sole reason that I've played Counter-Strike: Source for over 3200 hours is entirely because of the mods/custom maps such as Zombie Escape.  There's also the massive library of great games to consider from old classics such as Red Alert 2 to Eve Online.
> 
> It really depends on what Xiammes wants, if he desires great visuals for the newer games then a PS4 would serve him well.  If he doesn't mind not having a great visual experience and is more interested in the games on PC then a PC might be best even if it is a $500 PC.



Visuals are one thing, but performance is another. I feel like spending $500 on a PC is really gonna hurt in the next few years when games like Dragon Age: Inquisition, The Witcher 3, etc. not only look like shit in comparison to the PS4 version, but they aren't even playable in terms of performance. Something to consider if you're hoping to play a lot of the newer games coming out in the next few years.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 13, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> My PC is the cheapest, best one I could make about a year ago and it still cost about $800 total. It can run most things on high without much of a problem but the graphics card could still be a hell of a lot better. I built it from scratch including the case, power supply, etc. so you won't get a pre-made computer that comes close to mine for less than $800. And it's just _barely_ high end. If you're lucky, some of the parts have gone down in price in the last year (maybe the graphics card), or you can find better deals online, but I highly doubt you'll get a PC that can run games as well as a PS4 can for only $500. It's not even about the parts at that price. You'd be in an awkward state where maybe your specs are technically better than the PS4's but the console version is just better optimized.
> 
> It really depends on the games you want though. If you think that some of the PS4 exclusives interest you at all, might as well go for it. If not, maybe save up a bit more and get a good PC. (Don't forget about the costs of monitors, keyboards, etc. if you don't have decent ones already. That put my overall cost closer to $1000)


... You do realize the PS4 is a 1.8 Tflop machine right?


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Visuals are one thing, but performance is another. I feel like spending $500 on a PC is really gonna hurt in the next few years when games like Dragon Age: Inquisition, The Witcher 3, etc. not only look like shit in comparison to the PS4 version, but they aren't even playable in terms of performance. Something to consider if you're hoping to play a lot of the newer games coming out in the next few years.



Something like the Witcher 3 might be unplayable along with a a few other games but that only really matters if he wants to playing the newest and most demanding games.  There's a massive library of PC games that can keep him busy until he is able to improve his PC.  Of course if he has no interest in the older PC games then he might as well go for a PS4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 13, 2014)

Speaking of Witcher 3 

( This is in line with stuff I heard a while back, round the time the Watch Dogs Stuff came out)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2014)

No one is listening to you St. NightRazr 

Anyway, like people said, go with PS4 and get a PC down the line. I spent around 900 for a pretty good PC and while I love it, I still game more on my consoles. But that's just me. I use PC for making videos and such. 

Or can get a PS3 and just play all the amazing games you might have missed. If you've been missing out the last few years.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 13, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Get a PS4. As much as I am a PC "elitist", I know that you have to drop considerable more bucks to get an experience superior to console experience (visual-wise). 500$ is not enough. If you had 1k$, you could build a PC that overpowers XboxOne and possibly PS4, but you don't.
> 
> If you can get over the fact your games won't look as good as on new-gen consoles, you could buy a PC, but wait until you have around 750$ and do your research.
> 
> ...



All this, the one I have now cost me 1,200$, any lower and my older computer would have overlapped it in some areas.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2014)

Just save your money because the PS4 has nothing worth getting it for right now, and you can save some dosh for a nicer rig later down the line.  The PS3 1.1 needs some new games before it's even really worth trying out.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 13, 2014)

I said before the drought of games isn't a problem, I have plenty of games on my ps3 and on my laptop to keep me occupied for awhile. The problem is I need to spend the money asap otherwise it will probably be spent on something else I don't need and it will be next year before I can afford to buy either again. The only thing keeping me going straight for the PC is the fact that I'm getting the ps4 for 20% off or $320.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 14, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just save your money because the PS4 has nothing worth getting it for right now



This is probably the most sensible choice.

Pros of waiting:

-Price of PS4 is sure to go down, you will pay less for a new model bundle with a free game
-PS4 will have more games later
-GPU prices for PCs will go down
-You can save some more and get a REALLY good PC



Xiammes said:


> I need to spend the money asap otherwise it will probably be spent on something else



I know it's none of my business but I'm poor and live on my own and I don't have this problem where money spends itself 

...have you considered getting a WiiU? If I was going to splurge right now that's what I'd get. It's the best console for soon-to-be-PC-owners, because it's bound to have the most exclusives and it will always be justifiable to purchase alongside a computer.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 14, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I know it's none of my business but I'm poor and live on my own and I don't have this problem where money spends itself
> 
> ...have you considered getting a WiiU? If I was going to splurge right now that's what I'd get. It's the best console for soon-to-be-PC-owners, because it's bound to have the most exclusives and it will always be justifiable to purchase alongside a computer.



How poor we talking?  

Every attempt of saving money in my life has ended in failure, my entire life I've never been able to keep money. Lets just say I won't be do any saving on my end. I have considered getting a Wii U, my Christmas bonus(assuming I get one this year) should be enough for me to get that later.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 14, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> The problem is I need to spend the money asap otherwise it will probably be spent on something else I don't need and it will be next year before I can afford to buy either again.


Go to a bank, make a deposit, and lock it for a set time peroid. That money will be forcbly saved until whatever time you choose.


Xiammes said:


> How poor we talking?


I don't know about Naruto, but I also don't have that problem. I have around 60$ of disposable income a month, but I also have to pay for gasoline with that, so usually I am left with less than half.

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Apr 14, 2014)

My point is poor or not, I don't see how spending the money is preferable to saving it. If you have expenses you're going to have to cover them no matter what.

If I spent my rent money on games I'd be out on the street. If you can't save the money then you shouldn't spend it either, you should pay your bills/loans so you're that much closer to being off the hook.

But really, I don't want to pry into your personal life. You know your financial issues better than I and this is way inappropriate. My apologies.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 14, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Go to a bank, make a deposit, and lock it for a set time peroid. That money will be forcbly saved until whatever time you choose.
> 
> I don't know about Naruto, but I also don't have that problem. I have around 60$ of disposable income a month, but I also have to pay for gasoline with that, so usually I am left with less than half.
> 
> //HbS



I won't go on anymore about this, but I hover at the poverty line, I have at best $20 spending money a month and thats because foodstamps keep me from starving. Its much easier said then done to save money.



> But really, I don't want to pry into your personal life. You know your financial issues better than I and this is way inappropriate. My apologies.



Don't worry about it, bills are paid first, its why times like this I like to splurge. I'm not doing that bad as I make it sound.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 14, 2014)

Actually you might wanna get a WiiU maybe. Nintendo has yet to release a bad game on in it imo. And the eshop + third party ports got cheap stuff going. In general there's a decent bulk of software with a shitload of indies confirmed for the future pipeline( So you're looking at around a 500 game library within another year)

Or you could wait 4 years or so for Nintendo's next console that's backwards compatible.

Although there are a lot of wii titles people can catch up on. Out of its library I own 150 games.


----------

